# PEPPER's TBT Shop: Villager Pics,  REAL Artwork & Regional Exclusives



## p e p p e r (Nov 9, 2013)

*After I confirm your purchase, you can transfer the TBT bells to me & I'll deliver.

How to transfer TBT Bells:  <<<Under my name you'll see "Bells" - next to it is a link to how many bells I have, click on my bells & type in Amount & put what you're buying in "Notes"*

-24 Hour ABD (Japan) 450 TBT
-New Years Noodles (Japan) SOLD OUT
-Good-Luck Roll - aka sushi roll (Japan) 200 TBT Bells
-Beans - aka Throwing Beans (Japan) 200 TBT Bells
-Turkey (Japan) 400 TBT Bells
-Dango (Japan) SOLD OUT
-Bamboo Grass (Japan) 400 TBT Bells
-Rice Cake (Japan) 400 TBT Bells
-Newsprint Hat (Japan) 400 TBT Bells

-Tteok Plate (Korea) 450 TBT Bells
-Bell Knickknack (Korea) SOLD OUT
-Songpyeon (Korea) 400 TBT Bells
-Yut Board (Korea) 400 TBT Bells
-Hibiscus (Korea) 400 TBT Bells
-Bureom (Korea) 400 TBT Bells

-Afternoon Tea Set (U.S. & Europe) 400 TBT Bells
-Sparkling Cider (U.S. & France) 200 TBT Bells
-Veggie Basket (Europe) 400 TBT Bells
-Holiday Stocking (Europe) 400 TBT Bells
-Berliner (Europe) SOLD OUT
-Twelve Grape Plate (Spain) 400 TBT Bells

-Pumpkin Pie (U.S. & Europe) 400 TBT Bells
-Cool Globe (U.S.) 200 TBT Bells
-Fedora Chair (U.S.) 400 TBT Bells
-Fruit Basket (U.S.) 400 TBT Bells
-Sailboat Model (U.S.) 200 TBT Bells
-Picnic Basket (U.S.) 400 TBT Bells
-Wheat Bundle (U.S.) 200 TBT Bells

*GOLDEN AXE 400 TBT Bells *

*Real STATUES: 150 TBT Bells each*
Ancient Statue x2
Beautiful Statue
Gallant Statue	 
Great Statue
Mystic Statue	
Robust Statue
Valiant Statue

*Real PAINTINGS: 90 TBT Bells each*
Amazing Painting
Calm Painting
Common Painting x2
Graceful Painting
Moving Painting x2
Nice Painting
Perfect Painting
Scenic Painting x2
Wild Painting x2

*VILLAGER PICS: 100 TBT Bells each*
Annalissa
Antonio
Apollo
Apollo
Cally 
Chester
Diana
Drago
Drift
Elvis x2
Frank
Goldie
Grizzly
Harry 
Katie
Kid Cat 
KK Slider x3
Marshall x3
Peanut
Pecan
Pinky
Poncho
Ricky 
Sylvia x3
T-Bone
Walker
Walt
Zipper x2


Spoiler: Villager Pics I need, We can trade pics if you have any of these



Ava
Benedict
Boone
Celia
Chops
Chow
Claudia
Clay
Cole
Cookie
Cube
Deli
Derwin
Elise
Elmer
Freya
Gabi
Gayle
Gladys
Gruff
Iggly
Jacques
Jambette
Jitters
Kabuki
Limberg
Lobo
Lyman
Mac
Marcie
Merry
Moe
Nate
O'Hare
Octavian
Opal
Queenie
Roald
Rod
Rodeo
Ruby
Sally
Scoot
Simon
Stinky
Teddy
Tiffany
Tipper


----------



## Wholockian (Nov 9, 2013)

Broccolo for kk slider?


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 9, 2013)

ILikeCatsMoreThenYou said:


> Broccolo for kk slider?



ok, add me & open your gates


----------



## Wholockian (Nov 9, 2013)

Ok, adding now, but I also have Keaton's pic, so how about him for bones?


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 9, 2013)

ILikeCatsMoreThenYou said:


> Ok, adding now, but I also have Keaton's pic, so how about him for bones?



sure!


----------



## Wholockian (Nov 9, 2013)

Gates open!


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 11, 2013)

Are your paintings real?


----------



## patriceflanders (Nov 11, 2013)

roscoe's picture for kyle's ?

and pierce's and beau's for 200 TBT?

- - - Post Merge - - -

for TBT :
the amazing painting 
flowery painting 
Bell Knickknack (Korea) 400 TBT Bells
Hibiscus (Korea) 400 TBT Bells
Beautiful Statue
Gallant Statue
Mystic Statue
Amazing Painting
Serene Painting


and than I think I will be "bankrupt"


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 11, 2013)

gnoixaim said:


> Are your paintings real?



yes they are.

- - - Post Merge - - -



patriceflanders said:


> roscoe's picture for kyle's ?
> 
> and pierce's and beau's for 200 TBT?
> 
> ...




sounds good. message me when you're online again


----------



## irisubunny (Nov 11, 2013)

k.k. slider pic for rudy's? c:


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 11, 2013)

missbunnehful said:


> k.k. slider pic for rudy's? c:



sounds good, can you trade now?


----------



## patriceflanders (Nov 11, 2013)

okay Pepper, let me know when it would work for you (see my personal message)


----------



## patriceflanders (Nov 11, 2013)

pepper, oh my, was an idiot - not only did I order the amazing painting twice, I got it mixed up w/ the quaint painting I needed, can I come and trade it ?


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 11, 2013)

patriceflanders said:


> pepper, oh my, was an idiot - not only did I order the amazing painting twice, I got it mixed up w/ the quaint painting I needed, can I come and trade it ?



sure, np.  i just need to finish another trade and then you can switch out the paintings


----------



## patriceflanders (Nov 11, 2013)

I'll come over to your town if that's okay, just redone my paths


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 11, 2013)

patriceflanders said:


> I'll come over to your town if that's okay, just redone my paths



of course.  my gates are open


----------



## patriceflanders (Nov 11, 2013)

on my way


----------



## Tigerclaw420 (Nov 11, 2013)

Ill buy the dynamic, fine, jolly, moody, nice, perfect, proper, solemn, and worthy


----------



## Boidoh (Nov 11, 2013)

Could I get the Beans and the New Year Noodles?

Oh and a K.K. slider pic.


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 11, 2013)

Tigerclaw420 said:


> Ill buy the dynamic, fine, jolly, moody, nice, perfect, proper, solemn, and worthy



ok, i have them ready for you.  please transfer 810 TBT bells and I will deliver them to you right now

- - - Post Merge - - -



Boidoh said:


> Could I get the Beans and the New Year Noodles?



sure, please transfer the 700 TBT bells and open your gates. I will deliver them right now


----------



## Boidoh (Nov 11, 2013)

That includes the kk slider pic right?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also a Flo's Pic and a sushi roll.


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 11, 2013)

Boidoh said:


> That includes the kk slider pic right?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also a Flo's Pic and a sushi roll.



oh I dropped of Flo's pic.  you can send 200 for the sushi roll


----------



## Boidoh (Nov 11, 2013)

The 200 was sent.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 11, 2013)

Newsprint Hat please!


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 11, 2013)

Feraligatr said:


> Newsprint Hat please!



thanks, open your gates please


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 11, 2013)

opening in a minute


----------



## esc (Nov 11, 2013)

Can I buy the perfect painting ?​


----------



## Peisinoe (Nov 11, 2013)

Can I get the 1 of each of your statues?
I can't get online now, but if I pay can I reserve them? Thanks!


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 12, 2013)

stinaxsays said:


> Can I get the 1 of each of your statues?
> I can't get online now, but if I pay can I reserve them? Thanks!



hi, message me when you're available to trade


----------



## lemonbiscuit (Nov 12, 2013)

hello again 

i'd like to buy these:
Tteok Plate (Korea) 450 TBT Bells
New Years Noodles (Japan) 400 TBT Bells
Afternoon Tea Set (U.S. & Europe) 400 TBT Bells
Dango (Japan) 400 TBT Bells

stew pot 100k
sushi platter 100k
ceramic hotpot 100k

thank you!


----------



## dropinthebucket (Nov 12, 2013)

could I please have the tteok plate and Berliner please?


----------



## Peisinoe (Nov 12, 2013)

I transferred 270 for 1 of each of your statues. I can trade later today around 4!


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 12, 2013)

lemonbiscuit said:


> hello again
> 
> i'd like to buy these:
> Tteok Plate (Korea) 450 TBT Bells
> ...


hi, your order is ready 

- - - Post Merge - - -



dropinthebucket said:


> could I please have the tteok plate and Berliner please?



your order is ready


----------



## mordecai8 (Nov 12, 2013)

Can I get the Tteok Plate for 450 TBT Bells?


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 12, 2013)

mordecai8 said:


> Can I get the Tteok Plate for 450 TBT Bells?



sure, transfer the bells & I'll deliver


----------



## Jack1605 (Nov 12, 2013)

whoa you're getting loads of TBT bells


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 12, 2013)

Jack1605 said:


> whoa you're getting loads of TBT bells



yup!  do you have a chocolate cake to sell me?


----------



## mordecai8 (Nov 12, 2013)

pepper13 said:


> sure, transfer the bells & I'll deliver


Open


----------



## reyy (Nov 12, 2013)

WARM PAINTING
SUCH WANT
WILL TRANSFER BELLS


----------



## Jack1605 (Nov 12, 2013)

yeah, I do have a chocolate cake. dont really wanna sell/trade Collectibles until I get the last Japanese letter I need (dark blue) after I get it, considering I don't need to trade the chocolate cake for it I'll be able to sell. Fine if you get from someone else though.


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 12, 2013)

Jack1605 said:


> yeah, I do have a chocolate cake. dont really wanna sell/trade Collectibles until I get the last Japanese letter I need (dark blue) after I get it, considering I don't need to trade the chocolate cake for it I'll be able to sell. Fine if you get from someone else though.



ok thanks

- - - Post Merge - - -



EverlastingJulia said:


> WARM PAINTING
> SUCH WANT
> WILL TRANSFER BELLS



ok, it's yours.  transfer the bells & I'll deliver


----------



## reyy (Nov 12, 2013)

yyayayayayayayayyaya
Lemme add you to my friendslist


----------



## Peisinoe (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm ready! I already transferred the bells!


----------



## reyy (Nov 12, 2013)

Peps, my gate is open!

- - - Post Merge - - -

pepper? u der??


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 12, 2013)

EverlastingJulia said:


> Peps, my gate is open!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> pepper? u der??



can you reopen?


----------



## reyy (Nov 12, 2013)

gates open


----------



## stairmast0r (Nov 12, 2013)

New year's noodles for 400 TBT?


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 12, 2013)

stairmast0r said:


> New year's noodles for 400 TBT?



sure, message me when you're online


----------



## Gellhorn (Nov 12, 2013)

I am interested in the tteok plate and the bell knicknack if it is still available.


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 13, 2013)

Gellhorn said:


> I am interested in the tteok plate and the bell knicknack if it is still available.



hi, yes they are.  you can transfer the bells and i will deliver them right now


----------



## chrononeko (Nov 13, 2013)

Simon's pic for Marshal's?


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 13, 2013)

chrononeko said:


> Simon's pic for Marshal's?



sounds great.  message me when you're online


----------



## meo (Nov 13, 2013)

Can I please get a Dango if there's still one left?


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 13, 2013)

melsi said:


> Can I please get a Dango if there's still one left?



yes, message me when you're online


----------



## Alex3275 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi

I have the pictures of

-Cobb
-Doc
-Dora
-Egbert
-Hamphrey
-Ken
-Klaus
-Pudge
-Sparro
-Velma

I would like to trade for

-Alice
-Bunnie
-Flurry
-Leonardo
-Mint
-Papi
-Penelope
-Roscoe
-Static
-Tom


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 14, 2013)

Alex3275 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have the pictures of
> 
> ...



sounds great!  I'll be on tonight


----------



## Alex3275 (Nov 14, 2013)

Great thanks I sent you a PM


----------



## TheSnail (Nov 14, 2013)

Is the bell knickknack still available? I see that you have sold one.


----------



## Princess Weeb (Nov 14, 2013)

May I have Fauna's pic for 100 tbt bells please? Ty <3


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 14, 2013)

TheSnail said:


> Is the bell knickknack still available? I see that you have sold one.



yes I have 1 more to sell.  I keep the shop updated with the items I have or sold out


----------



## TheSnail (Nov 14, 2013)

pepper13 said:


> yes I have 1 more to sell.  I keep the shop updated with the items I have or sold out



Awesome! Before I transfer the bells, just want to make sure that you haven't had anyone move out since the last time you visited or hosted anyone (trying to keep my villager count at 9 for last dream villager).


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 14, 2013)

TheSnail said:


> Awesome! Before I transfer the bells, just want to make sure that you haven't had anyone move out since the last time you visited or hosted anyone (trying to keep my villager count at 9 for last dream villager).



no I haven't...


----------



## TheSnail (Nov 14, 2013)

pepper13 said:


> no I haven't...



Bells transferred. Forgot to put the note though. Ready when you are!


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 14, 2013)

TheSnail said:


> Bells transferred. Forgot to put the note though. Ready when you are!



ok open your gates please


----------



## TheSnail (Nov 14, 2013)

pepper13 said:


> ok open your gates please



Open!


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 15, 2013)

mellalovesnewleaf said:


> May I have Fauna's pic for 100 tbt bells please? Ty <3



sure, message me when you're online


----------



## Princess Weeb (Nov 15, 2013)

pepper13 said:


> sure, message me when you're online


Sorry hi, I think I messaged you but I don't know if it went through, but I'm ready when you are ^_^


----------



## onedognight (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi there! Can I get a berliner and hibiscus?


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 16, 2013)

onedognight said:


> Hi there! Can I get a berliner and hibiscus?



sure, transfer the TBT bells then open your gates, I'll deliver them right now


----------



## onedognight (Nov 16, 2013)

pepper13 said:


> sure, transfer the TBT bells then open your gates, I'll deliver them right now



Thanks so much, transferred and opened!


----------



## K9Ike (Nov 16, 2013)

Ill buy walker villager pic

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nvm


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 16, 2013)

K9Ike said:


> Ill buy walker villager pic
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Nvm


ok, you don't need the pic anymore right?


----------



## azukitan (Nov 16, 2013)

Could I have the 24 Hour ABD, please?


----------



## mordecai8 (Nov 16, 2013)

Can I also have the 24-Hour ABD? If they are still available.


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 16, 2013)

mordecai8 said:


> Can I also have the 24-Hour ABD? If they are still available.



sure, I just sent you a PM


----------



## mordecai8 (Nov 16, 2013)

My gate is open


----------



## Lion-Lhasa (Nov 16, 2013)

I'd like to buy a pic of Kid Cat please.


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 16, 2013)

Lion-Lhasa said:


> I'd like to buy a pic of Kid Cat please.



sure, transfer the bells & I'll deliver right away


----------



## PinkWater (Nov 16, 2013)

Could I get the wistful painting?


----------



## Lion-Lhasa (Nov 16, 2013)

Thankies, sorry for the trouble


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 16, 2013)

PinkWater said:


> Could I get the wistful painting?



sure, transfer the bells & I'll deliver


----------



## Gellhorn (Nov 17, 2013)

I am interested in one Jolly and neutral painting.


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 18, 2013)

Gellhorn said:


> I am interested in one Jolly and neutral painting.



sure, message me when you're online


----------



## esc (Nov 18, 2013)

Gallant Statue please.​


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 18, 2013)

esc said:


> Gallant Statue please.​



sure, transfer the TBT bells & I'll deliver


----------



## onedognight (Nov 18, 2013)

I didn't expect to be back to soon! Can I get the bamboo grass, please?


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 18, 2013)

onedognight said:


> I didn't expect to be back to soon! Can I get the bamboo grass, please?



sure, transfer the bells then open your gates


----------



## onedognight (Nov 18, 2013)

pepper13 said:


> sure, transfer the bells then open your gates


All set, thank you again!


----------



## ArtemisTheWarlock (Nov 19, 2013)

JW~ is your villager pics that you have for TBT bells updated?  If so, I am very interested in Nibble, Blaire, PomPom & Soleil and will purchase them in the _near_ future... hehehe  Once I reach 400 TBT bells


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 19, 2013)

ArtemisTheWarlock said:


> JW~ is your villager pics that you have for TBT bells updated?  If so, I am very interested in Nibble, Blaire, PomPom & Soleil and will purchase them in the _near_ future... hehehe  Once I reach 400 TBT bells



i just sent you a PM


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 15, 2013)

Nevermind.


----------



## davidlblack (Feb 27, 2016)

Sorry that I'm super poor but how much u think u could do for the Beans, but lower price??


----------

